# Winter Kayak Fishing



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone on here fish all the way up until the water starts icing over? I typically do better in cold water so I was curious to see what other kayakers thought. 

One thing is for sure, I am not going to be standing and fishing in the cold. Not worth it haha.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Usually depends on how many deer are in the freezer. But I'm usually still fishing in late November/early December. After that, it ducks by kayak.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Usually depends on how many deer are in the freezer. But I'm usually still fishing in late November/early December. After that, it ducks by kayak.


That I cannot blame you for haha. I might try that out this year. Might be a little tough to shoot a shotgun with a torn rotator cuff though.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Torn rotator cuff doesn't sound fun for paddling either.
How's that going?


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Torn rotator cuff doesn't sound fun for paddling either.
> How's that going?


Believe it or not, the paddling is not problem at all. I thought it would be but its not because my arms are out in front of me and do not go very high. My problem is coming over the top or from the side (throwing a football). I adjusted the way I paddle a little bit and it is almost like rehab for it. Reeling in a deep diver can be painful after awhile though because of the rotation of the shoulder. Probably doesnt make a whole lot of sense because it doesnt to me but its true haha.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Makes a lot of sense, actually. It'll probably end up helping your paddle stroke, as it's supposed to be more of a torso turn that an arm motion anyway.
Shooting a shotgun may be a different story, tough.
Hey! You can come and just fetch ducks if you want....


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Makes a lot of sense, actually. It'll probably end up helping your paddle stroke, as it's supposed to be more of a torso turn that an arm motion anyway.
> Shooting a shotgun may be a different story, tough.
> Hey! You can come and just fetch ducks if you want....


This is my duck fetcher lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous dog, man!!! Screw you, send him!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

X3 on your lab! Although mine doesn't like to be around guns but she rather be around fish!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok back on subject matter, I do fish until hell freezes over! It can be very rewarding as it more likely you be only one fishing while everyone watching a ball game. LOL


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Gorgeous dog, man!!! Screw you, send him!


Hahaha he is a hell of a duck dog as far as the bumper goes. I havent had him around the shot gun yet. He is only 10 months old. However he did not like it when I had the AR out. He didn't take off but the tail went between the legs and he did the walk back and forth watching me from my backside. Granted that thing is louder than any of my shotguns.



Yakphisher said:


> X3 on your lab! Although mine doesn't like to be around guns but she rather be around fish!


Thanks man. It is hard to beat a good lab. Especially if the owner loves the water. But then when it comes time to fish it is near impossible to catch anything because they are always in the water haha.



Yakphisher said:


> Ok back on subject matter, I do fish until hell freezes over! It can be very rewarding as it more likely you be only one fishing while everyone watching a ball game. LOL


That was what I was thinking. The vegetation will be down with the cold water so the fish will be deeper but holding to only a few areas of cover instead of spread out.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

He is very focused when it is "Work time." I could not get him to look for a picture because he was so focused on the ducks.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Torn rotator cuff doesn't sound fun for paddling either.


One of the reasons I got into kayaking was to rehabilitate my two creaky shoulders. Left was 'fixed' in '06, right froze up in '10 after I had my right bicep reattached. Yea, that hurt, a lot. 

Paddling is easy with a bad rotator cuff, it's raising (or trying to raise) your arm over your head that's hard to do.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

backlashed said:


> One of the reasons I got into kayaking was to rehabilitate my two creaky shoulders. Left was 'fixed' in '06, right froze up in '10 after I had my right bicep reattached. Yea, that hurt, a lot.
> 
> Paddling is easy with a bad rotator cuff, it's raising (or trying to raise) your arm over your head that's hard to do.


I think hurt is an understatement lol. I cannot imagine. 

My shoulder gets tired sometimes while paddling (probably because I race around to different fishing spots) but it is never a painful feeling.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have found plenty of bass in the shallows getting warmed up and done quite well on small stuff but since I usually fly fish its a tiny little popper in purple that gets slammed with consistency. Small tubes works great also.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> I have found plenty of bass in the shallows getting warmed up and done quite well on small stuff but since I usually fly fish its a tiny little popper in purple that gets slammed with consistency. Small tubes works great also.


I've done well on the 12-16" range largemouth but I havent been in the 4-6lb range since very early spring.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This picture was a result of 2 years with not thick enough ice to walk on. Not the best picture, but everything in front of me is locked up. Had to bust through thin edge ice getting in an out but the center was open. Made quite a sound pushing through the ice.  Transducer from the flasher is hanging off the front handle.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> This picture was a result of 2 years with not thick enough ice to walk on. Not the best picture, but everything in front of me is locked up. Had to bust through thin edge ice getting in an out but the center was open. Made quite a sound pushing through the ice.  Transducer from the flasher is hanging off the front handle.


Hahaha I would have never thought about doing that. Pretty clever. How did it work out for you?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

cpr_mike1 said:


> I've done well on the 12-16" range largemouth but I havent been in the 4-6lb range since very early spring.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The way I find them is to key on steep drop off in quiet water with weeds and such cover. Fishing really slow is thing that you need to do.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been out in February on local flows, once we had to take turns being the ice breaker in long pools, great workout. I'll still throw a spinnerbait, they still hit it but don't fight that good, great to beat cabin fever

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of stubborn SOB chucks a spinnerbait in February?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This kind! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> What kind of stubborn SOB chucks a spinnerbait in February?





StuckAtHome said:


> This kind!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Bubba, I am pretty sure you would be out there throwing a big spinner if the lake had 3" of ice on it haha.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

cpr_mike1 said:


> Bubba, I am pretty sure you would be out there throwing a big spinner if the lake had 3" of ice on it haha.


Yeah...what's your point?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

cpr_mike1 said:


> Believe it or not, the paddling is not problem at all. I thought it would be but its not because my arms are out in front of me and do not go very high. My problem is coming over the top or from the side (throwing a football). I adjusted the way I paddle a little bit and it is almost like rehab for it. Reeling in a deep diver can be painful after awhile though because of the rotation of the shoulder. Probably doesnt make a whole lot of sense because it doesnt to me but its true haha.


I had a similar situation. Probably not a tear but some sort of strain that I never went to the doctor for. Lasted almost 6 months. Similar range of motion. It was impossible for me to move my arm from strait behind me to up over my head (football throw motion). Everything else was fine but that one section of movement hurt like hell and had zero strength.


----------

